# Sikes sheepy



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Caught my biggest sheepie to date, got up this morning and said i'll give it a try so hit GB bait and tackle for a dozen. Got this guy had 1 more break me off and pretty good day just to get out and relax. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a stud! Nice fish man.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

were you on the water or on the bridge?
good eats:thumbup:
jack


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Shrimp or fiddler and sound or beach?


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

On the bridge jack2. Live shrimp on sound side RandyGuy. 

Thanks.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

It was a trick trying to hold the rod in one hand and work a drop net in the other.
Gonna give a try the weekend.


----------

